# nickels-anyone saving them?



## 778008 (Mar 27, 2011)

I am new to the forum and was just looking for articles on metal investments. I have recently decided to just keep all my coin money received in change etc. I kind of always did but now it will be all of it. All coins have intrinsic value at least. Paper money will end up being just that if things really go bad. Nickels (and pennies esp. the 1982 and before) are worth more than their face value. Is anyone collecting them as a hedge against inflation (will go up in intrinsic value if our money is devalued or hyperinflation) and deflation (will always be a nickel) Just wondering!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a thread from last year at this time about the nickel situation.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f4/you-saving-your-nickels-2511/


----------



## 778008 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. I have been looking to see what others think on saving nickels/coins as a hedge.


----------

